# Buying new Honda snowblower - need advice



## MapleSyrup (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello everyone. New to the forums and looking to purchase a new Honda Snowblower; I have a few questions.

To answer a few questions you may have:

-I live in Central Canada and we get a lot of snow(a lot of drifting, hence why the 2 stage is needed)

-I have a 4 car driveway

-Yes, the Honda is in my budget - no not the $5K or $8K model budget...I wish

I am looking at the HSS622CT1(model # may vary because I am in Canada) which is their entry level 2-stage blower.

A few questions that come up for me are:

1.) Is there a major benefit to spending an extra $200 and getting the step up with ES? It will stay in a heated garage.

2.) The HSS622CT1 is a gear mesh transmission...is it worth another $1000CAD to move up to the HSS724CT which I get 2" more, hydrostatic transmission and power chute control?

I plan to keep this for MANY years, hence why I am going with the Honda. Any advice is welcome as long as your not recommending another brand.

Thanks!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You should look at the plugging issues before you spend your hard earned Canadian loonies. 
In my saying that; the Yamaha 1028 does not have the same chute design as it has an open 
chute base.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 on adding Yamaha to your list. I'm a tried and true Honda guy (have 3 Honda snow blowers: HS520, HS621, and HS928), but if I lived in Canada, I'd have a Yamaha Snow Blower in my shed. Wish Yamaha would bring snow blowers back to the US Market. Check out the YT624EJ. It's a beast!!!!


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

MapleSyrup said:


> Hello everyone. New to the forums and looking to purchase a new Honda Snowblower; I have a few questions.
> 
> To answer a few questions you may have:
> 
> ...


 
First, welcome to the site from Crested Butte, CO. You'll find helpful information and people on the site. Much time has been put into the thread below, which you should find helpful in making your decision. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/119745-discuss-faq-first-time-buyers-5.html

If you scroll through the pages and links, you will find a helpful spreadsheet that does an excellent job comparing different brands and models with detailed helpful info. 

That said, I chose the 32" Honda with tracks. I've only had for one season, but have enjoyed my unit without any issues. I have read about some Honda owners having chute clogging issues, but I haven't experienced this. 

You ask a few questions I will attempt to help you with. *As for the extra dollars for the electric start model...* I'm 64 and soon to be 65. I had a problem with an older unit that would stall and was difficult to restart. Many will tell you the Honda is easy to start with the recoil starter. I agree with this, especially if you'll be keeping the unit in a heated garage. In the end, going with the ES model vs. recoil only is a desired preference. I happen to like the ES model as a personal preference. 

*The Hydrostatic transmission is a dream*. You can select your desired speed depending on conditions. My 32" will go as fast as I want it to go while yet being able to set the speed to a "creep" for those tight areas. I went with the track model due to a sloped driveway and icy conditions at times. The tracks also help if you need to use in the yard to create a dog path for pets. 

* You asked about going with a larger 24" model?* Well, since budget isn't an issue, within reason, I would opt. to go bigger, which is what I did. I have a close friend who has the 24" Honda model with tracks, and he loves his unit. We both deal with a plow created icy berm at the end of our driveways. My 32" model chews through the berm in much less time, which to me is a plus by going bigger, especially since you have the 4-car driveway. The larger unit would simply allow you to finish the job faster. I upgraded from a 28" older model that just didn't have the power I needed/wanted.

Personally, while some may dislike more features that could be problematic in time, *I prefer the benefits to more usable/helpful features than less, especially if you take care of the unit properly.* I.E., the joystick variable chute and deflector controls are very helpful while on the move. The larger units are easy to control with the steering levers just below the handle grips that allows the unit to steer much like a Bobcat. 

*Like you, I plan on keeping my unit for several years. *Because of this, I chose to spend more to get the unit I felt would do the job no matter what mother nature throws at us. We had an epic season last winter. I had 10' of snow in the yard most of the winter. We normally get 200" in a season. Last year we got 400"+. I feel I gave the Honda a true test for the first season, and it passed with flying colors. If you go with the 24" or even bigger, I'm confident you will be pleased. *Do check out the spreadsheet for a model to model comparison.* You will find this very helpful. Keep us posted on your decision. Have a great winter. :grin:


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Do you have chute clogging problems with your 928 or is it older than when they changed the chute collar design.I like to get the HSS928ATCD but little concerned about the clogging.Paying 5k for this machine is not what I like to have is a clogged up blower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

rfw1953 said:


> First, welcome to the site from Crested Butte, CO. You'll find helpful information and people on the site. Much time has been put into the thread below, which you should find helpful in making your decision.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/119745-discuss-faq-first-time-buyers-5.html
> 
> ...


plus 10! great post!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

In my opinion. A lot of people are missing out on how good of a machine the new Honda’s are. 

The HSS724 is very much worth the extra cash. 

Absolutely check out Yamaha too.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Honestly I'd want more power if I was dealing with a lot of snow. Sure, the 6hp will get the job done. Just like you can build a house with a hand saw, but more power just makes the job easier and more enjoyable. You should be able to get a lightly used(still under warranty) 928 within your budget.


----------



## MapleSyrup (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I ended up taking the advice and concerns related to the Honda and went with the Yamaha YT624EJ


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

MapleSyrup said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I ended up taking the advice and concerns related to the Honda and went with the Yamaha YT624EJ


any pictures?


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

It'll do the job but should've went with the 10hp yammy, as you say you're dealing with a lot of snow.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Great choice. You will not be disappointed with the Yamaha. Post some pictures for us jealous neighbors to the south.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Freezn said:


> Great choice. You will not be disappointed with the Yamaha. Post some pictures for us jealous neighbors to the south.


No reason to be jealous, they are exact same tier as Honda. But I understand it's just human nature to want what you can't have! :smile_big:


----------



## MapleSyrup (Nov 13, 2017)

Marlow said:


> It'll do the job but should've went with the 10hp yammy, as you say you're dealing with a lot of snow.


Ok. I'll go back and exchange it. Where would you like me to PM you my Paypal address so I can have the extra $1700 for it?


----------



## MapleSyrup (Nov 13, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Great choice. You will not be disappointed with the Yamaha. Post some pictures for us jealous neighbors to the south.


I'll do that. Seems some people are a bit irritated I didn't go with the Honda. :grin:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats on the new Yamaha...!

My favorite snowblower brands are Honda and Yamaha. I have and have had both brands, both very well made.

The one feature I really like about the new Honda HSS is the 'trigger' steering system, it makes it really easy to roll or turn an HSS1332ATD. 
I have a Yamaha YS1028J and even with the 'pins' disconnected from the axle for transporting mode it is much harder to move around or turn it compared to the HSS. I'm expecting it to be a lot easier on snow but on dry surface it is not that easy to move.
I do love the teflon liners and engine enclosure on the Yamaha though (the engine is significantly quieter than the HSS1332ATD engine).


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

congrats man, enjoy that badass blue beast.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Your options were the best machines in the business. Can’t go wrong either way. Enjoy the new machine.

Definitely post some pics.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

MapleSyrup said:


> I'll do that. Seems some people are a bit irritated I didn't go with the Honda. :grin:


LOL who is irritated? All I am seeing is a bunch of "congrats" and a bunch of people saying that Honda and Yamaha are the way to go. And another smart fella saying the 10hp yamaha would've made you much happier. $1700 extra is nothing spread over a 25 year purchase. If you break it down to cost per season at the end of its life, it's an extra $68(1700/25). That's how I look at it anyway! 

I am not trying to be negative or irritated(as I think that comment was directed at me) - it's just an opinion. You got a very nice machine either way.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Marlow said:


> I am not trying to be negative or irritated(as I think that comment was directed at me) - it's just an opinion. You got a very nice machine either way.


I think passionate is the term we're looking for. Kinda like cheering for one team over another....

In the end, both Yamaha and Honda consistently make it to the Stanley Cup. So both are winners in my mind.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> I think passionate is the term we're looking for. Kinda like cheering for one team over another....


But I never even suggested that he should have bought a Honda after he said he went with Yamaha. Nobody did. I said he should have gotten more power :smile_big:. I just think when dealing with a lot of snow more power is very much appreciated. Yamaha gets nothing but praise from us on here, so I just don't know what made him say people are irritated he didn't get a red one... Or, did I miss something?


----------

